# Mass Plex



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Hi

I am fairly new to this board but not to training. I have been reading a lot about Mass Plex but has anyone completed a cycle? Did you get the results you wanted?

Thanks


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

The guys I know who've used it have all had good results and will all use it again.


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks for that, I have not read a bad report yet


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I have been using mass plex for nearly 2 weeks now and i must say i noticed an increase in my strenght. 100kg on bench was pretty easy to lift layball:


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks Hulksta, keep us posted on your progress


----------



## maidenscotland (Mar 10, 2009)

Yeah ive just finished a four week course up in strenth and mass put on nearly 2kgs no fat


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Well done in gaining 2kg.. Im over 2 weeks now using mass plex. Started at 77kg now im 80.6kg. Plus my strenght as shot up. Im lifting more than ever. Bench was 80kg now im doing 100 @ 6 reps...I still cant believe im actually 13st:clap2:


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

up the mariners!!

gonna check out this mass plex and get back to you.

looking forward to easter already!!


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

hope the mass plex works out well for you (just not too well though - jealous much!!)


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

First day on mass plex, will keep you informed Ronnie:clap2:


----------



## nilton (Nov 16, 2008)

hello

is mass plex better than m-drol and h-drol????

any one please.

thx


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

I have finished the mass plex cycle and have been impressed. Bodyweight up 14 lbs and is holding steady. My strength increased rapidly too and hope to keep it at that level. Only bad effects were the back pumps, a few spots and mild shin pain when doing cardio. Libido has took a downturn too.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

you do a pct bud?

how much of 14lbs is lean muscle do you estimate?

massplex is simply a prosteroid same as dianobol etc..

if the gains were better sources would stock it lol

same sht diff name lol


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Im doing pct now. Had my bodyfat measured at the gym at 14-15%, not sure how accurate that is but my waist size has stayed the same and I have same definition as before.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

pm me a rough estimate when youre all done..interested..


----------

